# Grippe chez assistante maternelle



## Gabcoiff (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je suis désolée de vous déranger à cette heure ci, mais je voulais vos lumières, svp.

Mon fils de 15 ans vient d'apprendre qu'il a attrapé la grippe.
Dois-je fermer l'accueil ou non ? Dois-je avertir les pe pour demain ?

Je vous remercie et bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Pourquoi voulez vous  arrêter l acceuil ? 

C est une simple grippe aucun problème avec cela et vous n êtes pas obliger de prévenir les PE


----------



## incognito (20 Décembre 2022)

non bien sûr, on ne prévient pas, on ne sait pas si la grippe peut être dangereuse pour une personne....

perso, je préviens tout comme je demande (voire j'exige)  de le savoir si la famille est touchée


----------



## Gabcoiff (20 Décembre 2022)

Merci Sandrine2572, incognito.

Je voudrais juste si c'est obligatoire de fermer l'accueil comme covid ou non.

Le médecin traitant a dit qu'il faut l'isoler. Normalement la grippe est contagieuse. 

Merci encore pour vos retours si rapide. 
Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Gabcoiff (20 Décembre 2022)

Voudrais juste savoir si...(désolée, ça manquait un mot!)


----------



## ElisabethSom (20 Décembre 2022)

Je n'arrête pas l'accueil et je ne préviens pas les p.e,  ça ne les regarde pas. 
On accueille leurs gamins malades tout l'hiver, c'est bon...
Les  virus circulent,  c'est la vie , on vit avec


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Décembre 2022)

Il y a que le covid qui nous empêche d acceuillir


----------



## MeliMelo (20 Décembre 2022)

Moi je l'isolerai effectivement mais je préviendrai les parents tout de même en disant que bien sûr j'accueille leur enfant. S'ils prennent la décision par prudence de ne pas déposer leur enfant, le salaire est maintenu. Mais tout de même, je préfère prévenir, surtout qu'entre rhino, grippe et covid parfois c'est quasi impossible de faire la différence, beaucoup d'erreurs de diagnostics, tout ça c'est un peu la même famille.


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

J'avertis l'ensemble des familles que mon fils a la grippe 
Que je ferai au mieux pour qu'il s'isole mais que je ne peux garantir la non contagion 

Libre à eux de me confier leur enfant ou pas
Mais je continue à accueillir 

Si ils veulent garder leur enfant ce sera une absence pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur avec maintien de salaire 

Si mon enfant est petit et ne peut être isolé je préfère prendre quelques jours pour m'occuper de lui

Le médecin de mon fils étant un de mes parents employeurs en même temps je ne pourrais pas le cacher 😂😂😂😂


----------



## booboo (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
tout comme j'attends des mes employeurs qu'ils me tiennent au courant en cas d'apparition de maladies contagieuses (potentiellement grave pour mon mari à la santé fragile), je les informe qu'il y a un cas de grippe (ou autre) chez moi ; que la personne malade se tiendra à distance des enfants accueillis, mais que je ne peux pas garantir la non contagion.
Les parents prennent la décision de me confier leur enfant ou pas, en connaissance de cause.


----------



## nounou ohana (21 Décembre 2022)

votre fils a 15 ans il est en âge de se gérer donc non on ne ferme pas l'accueil.
En revanche oui je préviens quand mm les employeurs par correction.

aeration ++ et masque pour votre fils quand il passe du temps ailleurs que dans sa chambre et tout se passera bien


----------



## Gabcoiff (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Merci pour vos conseils. 
Oui, mon fils s'isole car 15 ans et ne sorte pas de sa chambre le temps que je travaille, en plus la chambre est à l'étage et n'est pas l'endroit pour dormir les accueillis. Il est testé négatif pour le covid.

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Moodel (21 Décembre 2022)

Il faut se fier à votre contrat.
Si vous accepter l'accueil des enfants malades, alors vous prévenez les PE que votre fils est malade.
SI vous refusez l'accueil des enfants malades alors vous ne pouvez pas accueillir si le votre est malade.

Pour info, comme tous salarié, vous bénéficier de 3 jours enfants malades non rémunérés et sous justificatif.


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

@Moodel les modalités contrats concernent les enfants accueillis et non pas les enfants de l'assistante maternelle 

Ce n'est parce que vous n'acceptez pas les enfants malades que vous devez arrêter d'accueillir si votre enfant est malade 

Ce sont 2 choses complètements différentes


----------



## Gabcoiff (21 Décembre 2022)

Merci encore pour vis réponses.  
Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Griselda (21 Décembre 2022)

Evidemment que la grippe est contagieuse, ce n'est pas nouveau. De plus grippe et gastro sont des maladies particulièrement graves, voir mortelle pour les personnes fragiles tels que les bébés. Étonnant comme on ne parle pas du nombre de mort pour ces maladies.
Si encore ton fils est en âge de rester isolé toute la journée dans sa chambre sans qu'il ait besoin de toi, admettons mais sinon la moindre des choses est d'avertir tous tes PE qui pourront au moins choisir s'ils prennent le risque ou pas. 
Si ton fils est en âge où il a besoin de toi alors tu serais être censée poser des jours enfant malade avec le certificat du médecin. ces jours sans sans solde.

Nous demandons à nos PE d'être transparent avec nous pour nous protéger et protéger les autres accueillis, il est donc normal de montrer l'exemple.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Décembre 2022)

Perso mon mari a eu la grippe un hiver il y a une 10 dizaine d'années j'avais les petits dont une maman qui 'avait aussi ... il était isolé dans une chambre et je lui apportais ses repas il ne tenait pas debout ... je me lavais bien les mains etc... je ne l'ai pas attrapé ni les petits accueillis ! alors je réfléchirais avant de prévenir au risque de ne pas être payée ??? alors à vous de voir et les PE le sont-ils toujours eux transparents ???


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Décembre 2022)

Si les parents employeurs décident de ne pas confier leurs enfants, ce serait de la convenance personnelle donc pas de perte de salaire. 
Je les tiendrai informés de l'arrivée de la grippe sous mon toit en leur rappelant  que je me tiens prête à accueillir leurs enfants. 
Ensuite à eux de décider ce qui leur semble le mieux pour leurs enfants.


----------



## fanny35 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
je préviens mes PE lorsqu'un de mes enfants est malade (grippe, gastro...). 
Je précise que je suis en mesure d'accueillir (mes enfants s'isolent et sont autonomes), et ils font le choix de garder leur enfant ou pas.
C'est de la convenance personnelle, donc non déduit du salaire, mais certains PE avec des bébés préfèrent éviter de risquer une 
contamination (et je les comprend) donc je les informe pour que cela soit leur décision.


----------



## Moodel (22 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam Je suis désolée mais ce qui est valable pour le contrat est également valable pour vous.
Si vous n'acceptez pas les enfants malades, alors quand les vôtres sont malades il n y a pas d'accueil.


----------



## kikine (22 Décembre 2022)

Moodel a dit: 


> @assmatzam Je suis désolée mais ce qui est valable pour le contrat est également valable pour vous.
> Si vous n'acceptez pas les enfants malades, alors quand les vôtres sont malades il n y a pas d'accueil.


heuu désolée mais non... sinon quand ma fille était petite je ne bossais pas de l'hiver...


----------



## liline17 (22 Décembre 2022)

Moodel, vous ne voyez aucune difference entre un enfant en bas âge et un ado de 15 ans?
Le risque que ce jeune homme chahute avec les petits,  mettent leurs jouets à la bouche est très très faible  et puis, je ne sais pas comment vous avez élevé vos enfants, mais à 15 ans, ils n'ont plus besoin d'être sous la surveillance constante d'un adulte, il ne va pas côtoyer les petits accueillis.
Vous imaginez une AM ayant 3 enfants, si elle n'accueille pas chaque fois qu'elle ou un membre de sa famille tombe malade, autant changer de métier directement.


----------



## Moodel (22 Décembre 2022)

@liline17  je parle d'une contrat ou nous décidons de ne pas accueillir d'enfant malade. faites comme bon vous semble mais sachez que ce qui est valable dans le contrat l'est également pour la maison en famille. Si je n'accepte pas d'enfants malade et que le miens est malade (-16 ans !) alors c'est déduction de salaire. si je ne veux pas déduire mon salaire alors j'accepte les enfants malade et dans ce cas, si le mien est aussi malade alors libre aux parents ou non de ne pas mettre leur enfant mais dans ce cas sa sera convenance personnelle.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Décembre 2022)

Moodel je partage l avis de liline et kikine  si on acceuil pas parce que nos propre enfants son malade ben on travail pas en automne et hiver


----------



## Moodel (22 Décembre 2022)

Nous sommes payés pour gardés et occupés les enfants accueillis. Non pas pour s'occuper de nos enfants malades en présence d'accueilli. Si vos PE ne disent rien tant mieux pour vous. Mais si tout ça est stipulé dans votre contrat alors ils sont en droit de déduire. Un employé lambda qui a son enfant malade reste chez lui pour s'en occupé. Pose un jour enfant malade ou un CP ou même un sans solde. C'est valable pour nous aussi. Même si nous travaillons de chez nous.


----------



## Gabcoiff (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je ne suis pas d'accord aussi mais je respecte votre avis.
Je n'accepte pas les enfants malades c'est pour protéger les accueillis tous petits, car ils jouent ensemble.
 Les miens sont à l'école et quand ils sont malades, ils restent dans leurs chambres, ils sont autonomes de 13 et 15 ans.


----------



## liline17 (22 Décembre 2022)

Moodel, quel dommage pour vous de vous sentir obligée de tenir la main de votre grand quand il est malade, et de ne pas pouvoir faire autre chose 
Les miens, quand ils étaient malades, ne voulaient que se reposer tranquillement dans leur chambre.
Je comprend votre position un peu particulière, et votre éducation étrange, mais dans la plupart des cas, un grand qui reste dans sa chambre n'empêche pas les AM de s'occuper de leurs petits.
Mais peut être qu'en fait, ce n'est rien de tout ça et vous ne voulez pas admettre que la transmission des maladies n'est pas du tout la même entre des petits qui jouent ensemble et un grand qui ne les approche pas, parfois, avec un peu d'honnêteté, on peut revoir sa position.


----------



## Moodel (22 Décembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas une question d'éducation ou autre.
C'est une question de contrat.
Libre a vous de faire ce que bon vous semble.
Vous êtes toutes ok pour avoir des jours de congés en plus pour des enfants de -de 15 ans (bah oui, ils sont petits quoi) ... mais pour ce qui est des maladies, ils sont grands et ce gèrent.
Chacune fait ce que qu'elle veut, un contrat est un contrat et si dans le contrat l'AM n'accepte pas les enfants malades alors si son propre enfant est malade et que le PE ne met pas le sien, alors il y a déduction de salaire.
Ce métier part en cacahuète car les AM font vraiment ce qu'elles veulent quand elles veulent.
C'est comme le COVID, mon mari est positif mais isolé donc j'accueil, mais non.
Enfin bref, comme vous dites, ca doit surement être une question d'éducation ... ou d'argent.


----------



## Nounou 22 (22 Décembre 2022)

C'est ridicule, le contrat de travail ne concerne pas notre vie privée avec nos enfants mais bel et bien une relation contractuelle entre le parent de l'enfant accueilli et l'assmat. Si à chaque fois qu'un de nos enfants ont un rhume, on refuse l'accueil, les parents vont faire comment pour aller travailler ? Si on travaillait à l'extérieur de notre domicile et que notre enfant de 15 ans était malade avec une rhinopharyngite, il resterait au chaud à la maison mais nous ne serions pas tenu de prendre un jour enfant malade sans solde. Maintenant nos enfants vivent sous notre toit, logique ils sont quand même un peu chez eux....donc s'ils sont malades, bien heureusement qu'on a le droit de travailler quand même, et qu'ils ont le droit de rester chez eux au calme et au chaud pour se remettre ...


----------



## Moodel (22 Décembre 2022)

Mais si vous travaillez a l'extérieur alors il n y a pas de risque de contamination avec d'autres enfants, qui eux sont plus petits et plus fragile.
Faites comme vous voulez


----------



## Nounou 22 (22 Décembre 2022)

C'est surtout que le contrat ne fait pas état de la santé de nos enfants....il est parlé des accueillis et de l'assmat ...donc légalement parlant, nos enfants vivant à notre domicile ont le droit d'y être malade sans que cela influ sur notre présence au travail....bref....je comprends pas trop bien votre façon de penser .....ni même sur le plan légal votre façon d'aborder les choses ... j'espère que vos propres enfants ne sont pas souvent malades ou bien si c'est le cas, que vos employeurs soient conciliants pour comprendre vos absences et que votre médecin aussi est conciliant pour vous faire des certificats médicaux d'absences à la pelletée


----------



## kikine (22 Décembre 2022)

c'est surtout que même légalement son raisonnement est complètement ridicule.. nous n'avons le droit qu'à 3 jours par an pour la maladie de nos enfants.. donc si l'enfant est malade + de 3 jours que le pe refuse l'absence (car aucun justificatif valable légalement) et bien licenciement pour faute....

c'est absurde...
le contrat concerne la maladie des enfants que nous accueillons, pas de ceux qui vivent au domicile de l'am c'est juste... du bon sens...


----------



## liline17 (22 Décembre 2022)

Moodel est peut être un PE qui a eu des soucis avec une AM et qui cherche à se défouler sur un forum.


----------



## fanny35 (22 Décembre 2022)

Je pensais à cela aussi. Cela me faisait penser à la discussion sur le lien de subordination que j'ai vu sur un autre sujet 😅


----------



## Titine15 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Eh bien quelle idée de s'arrêter pour un enfant de 15 ans, à cet âge si il ne se gère pas un minimum seul c'est qu'il y a un pb pour une simple grippe. Du moment qu'il ne se met pas au milieu des accueillis je ne vois pas le pb.
Quand les miens sont malades j'informe les parents et ils voient ce qu'ils préfèrent. Je me vois bien m'arrêter à chaque fois qu'un des miens a un coup de mou et qu'il reste à la maison. J'aimerai bien voir la tête de mes employeurs à la lecture des messages.
Voyant un peu de sérieux quand même, on parle d'un ado de 15 ans pas d1 bb de 15 mois quand même. 
De plus, dans les contrats il n'est mentionné que les accueillis et lassmat pas ses propres enfants. 
Après c'est la responsabilité des parents de vouloir qu'ils soient accueillis ou pas. 
Bonne fin de journée


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Même moi qui suis maman poule ça ne me viendrai pas à l'idée de poser des jours pour m'occuper de mon fils
C'est bon à 15 ans ils peuvent s'essuyer le nez tous seul quand même 

Je pense que les parents me demanderaient si c'est un poisson d'avril


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Décembre 2022)

Moodel vous devez avoir de sacrées mensualisations pour vous permettre de retirer des jours tous les 4 matins quand vos enfants ont un bobo !!! à 15 ans faut leur lâcher la "grappe" et quand vous dites que les ass mat font n'importe quoi avec leur contrat je pense qu'on peut vous renvoyer la balle dans l'autre sens ! et attention car les PE ont vite fait de s'engouffrer avec ce genre d'idées !!! il y a longtemps que vous exercer ce métier ? ou alors vous êtes "formatée" à fond !!! redescendez sur terre ...


----------



## Sunny (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes,
Je vais vous donnez la réponse légale juridiquement et oui le refus d'enfants malades stipulé au contrat en indiquant par exemple gastro, grippe... Est valable pour les enfants de l'assmat de mon de 15 ans. Toutes maladies refusées dans le contrats s'appliquent aux enfants de l'assmat de moins de 15 ans. Sinon il ne faut pas marqué que vous refuser l'accueil. C'est une spécificité du métier de l'assmat. La réponse n'est que clairement du point de vue "légale"


----------



## kikine (24 Décembre 2022)

et quelle est votre source pour affirmer une pareille chose? un texte de loi peut être ?


----------



## twilight (24 Décembre 2022)

il est ou ton texte ?



Sunny a dit: 


> Bonsoir à toutes,
> Je vais vous donnez la réponse légale juridiquement et oui le refus d'enfants malades stipulé au contrat en indiquant par exemple gastro, grippe... Est valable pour les enfants de l'assmat de mon de 15 ans. Toutes maladies refusées dans le contrats s'appliquent aux enfants de l'assmat de moins de 15 ans. Sinon il ne faut pas marqué que vous refuser l'accueil. C'est une spécificité du métier de l'assmat. La réponse n'est que clairement du point de vue "légale"


----------



## fanny35 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je veux bien la référence légale aussi, afin de mieux m'informer et ne pas faire d'erreur...


----------



## Griselda (24 Décembre 2022)

A mon sens il faut comprendre pourquoi l'AM refuse l'accueil d'un enfant malade:
- pour éviter la contamination pour les autres accueillis ainsi qu'elle même (voir sa famille selon l'âge de ses enfants)
- parce qu'elle n'a pas à prendre la responsabilité d'un enfant potentiellement en danger, qui necessite une surveillance particulière
- parce que l'accueil de cet enfant malade peut necessiter d'adapter les activités de tout le groupe, ce qui n'est pas normal pour les autres accueillis.

Quand l'AM poursuit l'accueil des Loulous alors que chez elle l'un de ses propres enfants y est malade, il conviendra de se demander si
- les accueillis risquent d'être contaminés?
- est ce que l'AM-Maman devra rester au chevet de son enfant malade pour une surveillance particulière l'empechant alors d'être à 100% avec ses Loulous comme il se doit?
- est ce que l'AM-Maman devrait alors adapter les activités des Loulous de tout le groupe du fait de la présence de son enfant malade?

Si à une seule de ces questions la réponse est "oui" alors elle se doit, en tant que professionnelle de poser des jours pour s'occuper de son enfant et même au delà des 3 jours/an/enft, elle en aura le droit dès lors qu'elle a bien un Certificat Médical de son Médecin, ce sera sans solde.
Si, en toute bonne foi, la réponse est "non" à ces 3 questions alors elle n'est pas tenue de poser un arrêt. 
On l'a compris ça va d'abord dépendre de l'âge de l'enfant malade mais aussi de sa maladie.

Quand mes enfants étaient petits et grippés ou avec gastro j'avertissais tt de suite chaque PE à qui je laissais le choix de me confier leur enfant ou pas, sans garantie de ma part que leur enfant ne tomberait pas malade bien sur, mais garantissant que celui qui décidait de ne pas me confier son enfant ce serait sans solde. A chaque fois, je dis bien à chaque fois, j'ai toujours eut au moins un enfant accueilli qui ne pouvait pas faire autrement et tous les autres absents pour cette raison et donc sans solde (ça me semblait logique). 
Aujourd'hui la question ne se pose plus ainsi car ils sont adultes et autonomes mais ma position serait plus tranchée: si un seul estime qu'en effet il est nécessaire que je n'accueille pas alors, tant qu'à perdre mon salaire de la journée pour un ou deux, autant poser la journée pour tous et avoir pleinement l'esprit tranquille pour m'occuper de mon enfant sans risquer de contaminer les autres. D'ailleurs ce n'est pas tellement ni aux PE ni à l'AM d'en décider mais au Medecin et nous devrions alors appliquer ce qu'il dit.


----------



## Nounousand02 (25 Décembre 2022)

Moi depuis début décembre j enchaînent  les maladies avec tous les loulous y compris mes propres enfants. Je n'ai malheureusement pas mis de clause dans mon contrat J accepté donc tous les enfants malade .Du coup je suis épuiser . Sa a commencé par des simple rhume , j ai eu des  laryngite,  bronchite , ensuite est arriver la grippe on y est tous passer même bébé de 3mois ainsi que mes PE . Angine la semaine dernière et la gastro cette semaine.  Donc ma fille clouer au lit depuis 3 jours. Vive l'hiver


----------



## Aniesteph (25 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir, il y a grippe et etat grippal. Ma fille de 20 ans vient d'avoir la grippe et j'ai du faire 100 km pour venir l'aider car elle ne pouvait absolument rien faire toute seule. Si elle l'avait eu plus jeune alors qu'elle etait a la maison, je n'aurais pas acceuilli et j'aurais deduit mon salaire. Nous avons passe 3 jours tres difficile et sommes passes a 2 doigts de l'hospitalisation. La grippe cela peut etre tres serieux, pour moi c'est une obligation morale de prevenir les familles quand la grippe est chez l'assmat. La contamination de la grippe se fait par la toux mais aussi par contact. Le virus peut vivre plusieurs jours sur une poignee de porte par exemple. Quand on a un malade, meme en l'isolant, on ne peut pas garantir que le virus ne se transmettra pas. On ne parle pas des maux de l'hiver type rhinopharyngite, mais bien d'une maladie potientellement mortelle quand elle touche les personnes fragiles et qui peut etre grave aussi meme pour celle qui sont en pleine sante. On ne peut pas jouer avec la securite des enfants que l'on acceuille en cachant aux familles qu´il y a la grippe chez nous. Attention je parle bien de la vraie grippe, pas de l'etat grippal qui n'est pas la meme chose.


----------



## zelande (25 Décembre 2022)

J'aimerai bien avoir aussi le texte de loi qui dit que nous devons refuser l'accueil quand l'un de nos enfants est malade ???                                       Si c'est une puer de PMI qui le dit, alors rien ne prouve que ce soit vrai, loin de là !!
Pour reprendre un exemple de moodel , petite question: une instit en maternelle, une personne qui travaille en crèche, ou en ephad, ou à l'hôpital doit elle ne pas venir travailler si son enfant , autonome, de 15 ans, est malade ????   Car elles aussi travaillent avec des personnes fragiles ????


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Décembre 2022)

Mon mari l'avait eu et fort heureusement personne ne l'a attrapé je l'avais isolé mais je lui portais qd même ses repas ! un coup de chance ? je nettoyais tout et voilà !


----------



## Aniesteph (26 Décembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas la deesse shiva et ses 4 bras pour tout gerer en meme temps. Ma fille a fait une grippe violente avec atteinte au foie et c´est loin d'etre rare surtout cet annee d'apres mon médecin. Elle ne pouvait rien manger ni boire pendant plusieurs jours et vomissait constamment. on a beau tout nettoyer, si j'avais du gerer 4 enfants et son etat de sante je n'aurais pas pu. Bravo si vous etes une super heroine, moi je suis juste une maman avec ses failles et ses faiblesses et je n'ai pas honte de l'admettre. Si elle avait fait sa grippe a la maison je n'aurais pas acceuilli. Tant pis pour le salaire, mon choix aurait ete et sera toujours la sante de ma fille. La vraie grippe peut etre tellement dangereuse, qu'il ne faut pas la traiter de la meme facon que les autres virus de l'hiver. J'ai acceuilli quand mes enfants avaient des rhinos ou des angines parce que la ils pouvaient rester au calme dans leurs chambres isoler des autres. Mais quand une personne de notre famille est serieusement malade et necessite une surveillance accrue de notre part, on ne pas acceuillir sereinement et la soigner.


----------



## Nounou 22 (27 Décembre 2022)

Et bien dans ce cas vous demandez un certificat médical pour justifier de votre absence auprès de vos employeurs....je vois pas où est le problème....y a grippe et grippe...nous ne sommes pas tous égaux face à une même maladie ...
Moi mon médecin a diagnostiqué une grippe à mon fils qui finalement n'en n'était pas une ....une simple infection des végétations finalement.... heureusement que je n'ai pas posé une semaine de jours enfants malades .....car à un moment donné ce qui paye les factures et qui permet à mes enfants d'avoir un toit sur la tête, c'est bien mon travail....


----------

